# Barack the Magic ***** Parody



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*RNC chairman candidate defends 'Barack the Magic *****' song*
CNN International - 5 hours ago
*...* said Friday the CD he sent committee members for Christmas -- which included a song titled "Barack the Magic *****" -- was clearly intended as a joke. *...*
Republican's Gift Held Racial Parody of Obama Washington Post
Barack the Magic ***** Parody Right Pundits
Fight for the RNC Chairmanship Heats Up Wall Street Journal Blogs


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

YouTube


----------

